# What do you feed your dog?



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just curious, what is everyone feeding?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I feed my dog the prey model raw diet. He also has a bag of Fromm Four Star Grain Free Game Bird recipe just in case I forget to defrost food for him.


----------



## Schnauzerlover (Sep 16, 2014)

Right now, we are feeding a mixture of Blue Buffalo and Wellness. I plan to try Fromm Four Star Nutritionals when his current food is gone though.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Some wet, some dry, some raw! They aren't too fussy lol 

Majority of their diet is raw; half tripe and half game mince (with bone) for mince meals, various other bits for other meals; muscle chunks, whole hearts, whole fish, whole pigeon, whoe rabbits, duck and chicken carcasses, wings, necks, legs, lamb ribs etc

Dry and wet is for when I'm being lazy, on holiday or food dispensers. Bob & Lush and various flavours of Millies Wolfheart dry. Wainwright grain/cereal free, Rocco, Lukullus, Natures Menu and Fishmongers Finest wet


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ginger ate mostly cooked meat with a tiny bit of veggies and rice all summer and is now back on raw. Chicken for the tiny amount of bone she needs, lots of beef. She also gets a grind that has organ and tripe included and some that are more or less complete feeds. There is at least one rabbit head and some whole chickens lurking in the freezer as well but we haven't had the energy or time to give those to her lately. She can eat for 2 hours if offered big stuff.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Acana Duck and Acana Pork. Every now and then he'll get some Fromm or Farmina.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Dry food as their main staple with about 4-5 raw meals per week. The raw meals for dinner are various mixes of green tripe, beef trachea and gullet, chicken gizzards and hearts, whole eggs, canned mackerel or sardines and sometimes a bit of beef or chicken livers and sometimes whole chicken quarters (thawed, bone-in). The green tripe is their favorite and is like super nutrition. The trachea and gullet are natural sources of glucosamine and chondroitin. 

I buy some canned foods when they are on sale and keep a few around as treats (Kong stuffing for example) or toppers for dry food. Not much though, maybe I use 2 cans per month. 

Dry foods vary, I generally keep their protein level over or about 25% and fat over or about 14%. In the fall and spring when we are most active, I usually up that a bit and in the winter if it is very cold and we are outside a lot, they get a bit more calories and fat. Brands currently in my very casual (convenience based mostly) rotation include Fromm Classic, Sportmix Wholesomes, Pro Pac Ultimate, Authority (if I need to buy from PetSmart), and I've fed previously them Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, Fromm Gold, Earthborn Holistic, Zignature, Farmina, Professional, Taste of the Wild, Acana, 4Health Grain Free, and the dehydrated food Grandma Lucy's PureFormance (mixed with a dry kibble).


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I feed Fromm dry food on rotation and switch flavors/lines with every bag. (Every two weeks). I mix THK into 1/2 meals per day for one of my dogs, and also do some sort of combination of a raw egg, chicken gizzards/hearts, full fat Greek yogurt, sardines, salmon, canned food, PB, coconut oil, and (raw or cooked depending on what's available) meat at dinner time. I want to feed raw full time, but just don't have the means to at the moment. They get random raw "meals" a few times a week but dry food/dehydrated raw is their staple.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato as his staple, plus raw meat (chicken, beef, turkey, etc) and bits of whatever we're eating (lettuce, tomatoes, strawberries, kale, crust from bread, rice, etc). Basically he gets whatever is healthy and that he'll munch.


----------



## Merri (Oct 13, 2014)

Diamond Naturals puppy food


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

My guys are partial raw/partial kibble. Every night they get some sort of meat with their kibble, fish oil, and vitamin E. At night, I also add enough water to cover the kibble.
Once or twice a week, they get a raw egg, with their morning feeding.
They rotate between grain free Farmina, and grain free Annamaet kibble.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey's eating Annamaet Extra right now and she is going to get a bag of Fromm Pork and applesauce soonmand then Annamaet Option. She's been through a few brands but seems to be doing well with the Annamaet.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I keep changing. lol
Right now Taste of the Wild,with added fish oil and a raw egg each week. I will add raw meat when I can get it,but it's not a constant thing. I also will buy random but more quality canned food as toppers.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Right now Chester gets Performatrin Ultra Lamb and Rice. Until we get his digestive issues sorted(chronic diarrhea), I've got no plans to switch him but I do have a couple foods in mind for if/when I do decide to switch(or just swap around and rotate different foods).


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

My dogs get mostly kibble and Honest Kitchen. Add eggs, cottage cheese, plain greek yogurt, sardines occasionally. Sometimes I mix canned with the kibble when I'm not being too lazy or feeding out of an interactive toy. I used to feed my dachshund pre-made raw often but I have been slacking in that department, I have to drive quite a ways to get it.

Brands I use are Fromm Four Star, Nutrisource, Annamaet, Acana, Hills Ideal Balance,Verus, and a few others.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Acana singles pork & butternut squash.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Echo, Jack and Cookie get Fromm Salmon tunalini at the moment as 75% of their diet. Toppers for every meal change, from canned dog food (using a variety of Petguard at the moment), home crock potted chicken stew, cooked till bones are soft, kefir, veggies and fruit and a splash of water. 
Darby gets Precise Senior because it's kept her ALT and ALPT levels at the low end of elevated, plus the same toppers plus a joint supplement, fish oil, DGP, and metacam for her bad hips. 

Cat gets 1/4 can wet Petguard and 1/8 cup dry Precise grain free with a splash of water. Thought I'd include Poppy because he thinks he's a dog!

Oh thought I'd add that I tried fromm beef with Echo, Jack and Cookie, but Echo is wow! Very intolerant of that one! Huge yellow gooey bms and lots of belly growling. 

I like to rotate with the Precise grain free salmon, she does her absolute best tummy wise on that.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I was feeding Raw except for Gem who ate Orijen 6 fish with 4 raw meals/week but now all are eating raw


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

My 75 lb lab gets - a half cup of wellness core kibble, mixed with warm water and one cup of homemade doggie stew, plus a quarter cup plain yogurt and a quarter cup canned mackerel or salmon for breakfast. Dinner is the kibble/stew mix plus a quarter cup shredded cheese and a hard boiled egg. Now and then I cook up some barley in chicken broth and add a scoop of that to his dinner to help keep weight on him.

My smaller 25 lb dog gets the same thing in smaller portions, minus the kibble.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


> Acana singles pork & butternut squash.


Is Logan doing well on that, I take it? I remember you asking about foods a while back and you ended up settling on the Acana Singles line. That's one of the foods I'd like to try Chester on once we get a handle on his issues.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

DGerry said:


> Is Logan doing well on that, I take it? I remember you asking about foods a while back and you ended up settling on the Acana Singles line. That's one of the foods I'd like to try Chester on once we get a handle on his issues.


Yes!! So far, so good. He loves the taste more than his old food. I can't remember when has scratched or licked at himself last..and his ears are clean so far. Yay!! I hope it stays this way. I just had to get used to his feces being orange-ish in color LOL the food is that color, I think because of the squash.


----------



## marvinh (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello - I have a question about feeding table scraps to my dog. I always heard feeding table scraps makes a dog fat. That's why I stick to ALL dog foods formulated for dogs. I feed Blue Buffalo Lamp and Brown Rice formula supplemented by a variety of treats like chicken and veggie biscuits, bone marrow biscuits and mother hubbard snacks. My dog seems very healthy with this combination. Does this sound like a good feeding regimen? Thank you! MarvinH


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

marvinh said:


> Hello - I have a question about feeding table scraps to my dog. I always heard feeding table scraps makes a dog fat. That's why I stick to ALL dog foods formulated for dogs. I feed Blue Buffalo Lamp and Brown Rice formula supplemented by a variety of treats like chicken and veggie biscuits, bone marrow biscuits and mother hubbard snacks. My dog seems very healthy with this combination. Does this sound like a good feeding regimen? Thank you! MarvinH


I don't think there's anything wrong with a little table scraps, as long as they are safe for the dog to eat. It's like treats. If you feel they had a large amount that day, cut back on the serving of dog food a little.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine get Ziwipeak lamb for breakfast and Honest Kitchen Love mixed with a little Acana Regionals, I rotate flavors, for dinner. They also get scrambled eggs sometimes.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

marvinh said:


> Hello - I have a question about feeding table scraps to my dog. I always heard feeding table scraps makes a dog fat. That's why I stick to ALL dog foods formulated for dogs. I feed Blue Buffalo Lamp and Brown Rice formula supplemented by a variety of treats like chicken and veggie biscuits, bone marrow biscuits and mother hubbard snacks. My dog seems very healthy with this combination. Does this sound like a good feeding regimen? Thank you! MarvinH


As long as you watch their weight and limit it they shouldn't get fat. My Rot through the 6 years of having him and giving him table scraps has always been a bean pole. Stick to stuff like meat,eggs and veggies,avoid in-necessary fats and sweets. Find out what is safe for them to eat and watch their weight like a hawk and don't be afraid to lesson kibble certain days. Also it's best not to do it everyday and you still have to say no to those puppy eyes more often than not.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I am using 4Health for Kratos. Puppy formula right now. Not sure when I'll switch to adult food. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Dog's eating Evangers (dry) meat medley: rabbit.

Cat's eating Primal Feline Frozen Raw (Right now, chicken and salmon formula)

Doing very well on both!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is eating 4health Grain Free Beef & Potato Formula.

Mason is eating Pro Pac Ultimates puppy mixed 50/50 with Earthborn puppy. I am hoping to switch him to a new food soon.

They both get raw treats. As well as THK, yogurt, and wet food as toppers to their kibble.


----------



## Caesar (Oct 15, 2014)

I feed my dog iams proactive mini chunks, he refuses to eat the big chunks lol


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We feed Horizon Legacy, rotating between the "Adult" and the Fish flavours. We're going to try Eagle Pack blue when the current bag runs out. Snowball's done really well on raw when we've done it temporarily in the past, but it's just too much time/effort/money/space for us right now.


----------



## R3DOGS (Jun 29, 2014)

*Pro Form Athlete *


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I change the dogs' dry food often. Right now they're eating Redpaw X-Series Maintenance but also get Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato, Nutram, Fromm, or Lifetime. The Chihuahua gets The Honest Kitchen and Orijen. The old poodle/bichon gets Pure Balance canned food. In addition they all get canned sardines/salmon, raw meaty bones, raw eggs, Greek yogurt and non-toxic table scraps.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Right now I'm feeding her Vital Complete Meals (it's like a fresh refrigerated kibble with spinach bits, dried cranberries and fresh chicken bits) but when I get to Texas I'm going to start feeding her Honest Kitchen base mix with various ground raw and home cooked meals.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Merrick Texas Beef recipe.


----------



## LoveBugs (Oct 13, 2014)

Redpaw X-series. I would like to rotate her food, but this is the first food I've found in months that she'll eat consistently.


----------



## TiffanyandTeddy (Oct 4, 2014)

At the moment I'm feeding natures recipe grain free all life stages, soon to be switched to natures logic.


----------



## JamesisMastiff (Oct 16, 2014)

Oven baked tradition grain free chicken


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jax has been on Acana Pacifica for the past 3 months. Starting up another 30lb bag soon then will likely transition him onto a different flavour (likely Lamb and Apple) for a period of time to change things up. as long as he stays away from poultry and grains his system works well.

Add on 1-2 sardines as a topper with some probiotics to his morning meal.
Toss 1 tbsp of pumpkin onto his nightly meal.

As for chews...he'll get 1-2 raw bone marrows per week to gnaw on (which are his current obsession). Maybe 1-2 bully sticks (8" length, narrow width) per month.

treats...only freeze dried beef liver at the moment

he'll also get an assortment of raw veggies/fruits as we eat them ourselves (ie. apples, pears, carrots, etc.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Boone & Gemma: ground raw
Ginger: kibble (Farmina boar now, Farmina fish next), THK's Love and Vital Essentials pre made raw.


----------



## Calah (Apr 27, 2013)

His base food is Simply Nourish Grain-Free, Limited-Ingredient Salmon and Sweet Potato (Petsmart). He loves it (Choc. Lab...2 years old.) Then, we mix other foods into it here and there to make it last a little longer and so he gets a little variety. We will grab a bag whenever a good food is on sale, or people will give us bags if their animals don't like something they picked up, or coupons, or free samples...etc. We will just mix the new food in a little here..a little there. Recently, we picked up some Innova and some trial boxes of Honest Kitchen's dehydrated food on really good sales. His main food is the S.N, any additional foods only make up about 1/4 of his serving at most, or if it is a small sample bag I will use it as training treats. He loves it and it seems to be doing him really well. He used to get itchy and have diarrhea a lot, but since we started this he has become more regulated. The Honest Kitchen is fantastic, by the way, a little pricey. He absolutely loves the stuff! The second he sees the box, he starts drooling. I like to put it in ice cube trays and give it to him as a treat when it gets hot out, or mix up two spoonfuls and put it in a kong. You can do pretty much anything to it except microwave it. It lasts a really long time. 

Despite how it may sound,he does really well this way. I guess it kind of counts as a rotational diet? His skin is doing excellently and he's maintaining a good weight and a good bill of health from the vet.


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

We're currently transitioning Bijuu off of Wellness core puppy onto Orijen 6 fish. I think he's pretty big for a 8 month old(23 1/2 in at the shoulder and 70 lbs) , so we're going to stay with ALS formulas from here on out. After this bag or Orijen we'll probably go back to Acana or try the Merricks. We just have to be careful the food we choose doesn't feature eggs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Acana Singles is pretty much the bulk of their diets. Hank is having a bit of an issue going from shelter Alpo food to other foods I like better. So we're keeping it very simple right now. They do get some canned food to top off kongs and also bully sticks or other chews on occasion.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

I'm on the last bit of Whole Earth Farms (Merrik) adult dry but have a bag of their grain free to try next next. 
Rocky was so picky when we got him about 8 mos ago and I tried 3 different kibble a until I found the Whole Earth farms and have stuck with it for convenience. 
I also give a half patty of Stella and Chewy's raw chicken daily (he's a small dog) for variety. I'm trying to experiment a little with different options because his skin is getting dry and his coat needs some shine I think. 
Looking at trying to mix more raw and supplements like oil, veggies, and egg.
But this is all new to me so have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Acana Singles is pretty much the bulk of their diets. Hank is having a bit of an issue going from shelter Alpo food to other foods I like better. So we're keeping it very simple right now. They do get some canned food to top off kongs and also bully sticks or other chews on occasion.


Jax just always seems to do best on Acana Singles. I wanted to add I love your new signature pic. Hank looks super handsome and the girls look great.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Prey model raw, staples are beef heart, pork shoulder roast, lamb ribs, turkey thighs, whole chickens, whole sardines, chicken eggs, beef liver, chicken liver, beef kidney, pork brain, pork spleen, beef sweetbread. My cats are currently boycotting most raw so they're mainly getting canned food with some raw, for canned I mainly get 95/96% meat of a variety of brands.

For food dispensers I get a bag of Merrick grain free. For treats they get Wellness, Evangers, and Real Meat Bitz.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Currently, Annamaet Ultra with bone-in lamb and chicken, gizzards and hearts, ground beef, eggs, rice/oat mash, and fish oils. Earthborn Holistic Primitive Naturals is another kibble I frequently use, I normally rotate every bag. Sometimes they get just kibble, sometimes just raw, but usually a mix of the two in the same meal. Dogs like it and do great on it.
I won't feed a kibble under 30% protein, and I prefer to see fat at least 18%. Grain-free isn't important to me, protein content is. I avoid stuff with peas/lentils (when high on the list), and absolutely no wheat, or corn, 'cause one of my dogs does horrid (digestive-wise) on those things. I also won't feed foods with pea protein or potato protein.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Our local pet food store just finally started stocking the 33lb bags of the Classic Fromm formulas. The adult formula is a bit low in protein for my liking BUT it's affordable, the company is trustworthy and I always add extra fresh proteins SO let's hope it agrees with all the dogs!


----------



## *blackrose (Nov 13, 2014)

Both are eating Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20 at the moment and doing very well with it. Previously had been on TOTW, Diamond Naturals, and 4Health.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Their newest dry food is Realtree from TSC. It is basically the retail version of Inukshuk 30/25, same manufacturer and same ingredients. It smells very meaty and it seems to agree with the dogs so far. Both of them are chow hounds so as usual, they scarf it down. Actually, calling Eva a chow hound might be giving her too much credit- food vacuum cleaner might be more appropriate


----------



## *blackrose (Nov 13, 2014)

Shell said:


> Their newest dry food is Realtree from TSC. It is basically the retail version of Inukshuk 30/25, same manufacturer and same ingredients. It smells very meaty and it seems to agree with the dogs so far. Both of them are chow hounds so as usual, they scarf it down. Actually, calling Eva a chow hound might be giving her too much credit- food vacuum cleaner might be more appropriate


I saw that at TSC the other day! So you've had good experience with the food? If I'm not able to get my discounted price on the Purina at the beginning of the year I may have to change them over to something else, or at least add something to their rotation. It looked interesting.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

*blackrose said:


> I saw that at TSC the other day! So you've had good experience with the food? If I'm not able to get my discounted price on the Purina at the beginning of the year I may have to change them over to something else, or at least add something to their rotation. It looked interesting.


Both dogs have been eating it for about 2 weeks. Neither is particularly sensitive to food changes and although Chester doesn't do well on foods when corn is a feature ingredient, this food having corn lower down the list isn't an issue. I like increasing their fat intake a little bit in the winter, so this food seems a good balance. I did get it for sale at $30 a bag rather than the normal $50 but even at $50 it is calorie dense and seems to have a very good level of animal protein and fat sources. The manufacturer appears to have a good reputation.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Henry is currently on Annamaet Option. He seemed to do ok on Dr. Tims apart from shedding more than expected, so we're testing a possible chicken allergy.


----------



## *blackrose (Nov 13, 2014)

Shell said:


> Both dogs have been eating it for about 2 weeks. Neither is particularly sensitive to food changes and although Chester doesn't do well on foods when corn is a feature ingredient, this food having corn lower down the list isn't an issue. I like increasing their fat intake a little bit in the winter, so this food seems a good balance. I did get it for sale at $30 a bag rather than the normal $50 but even at $50 it is calorie dense and seems to have a very good level of animal protein and fat sources. The manufacturer appears to have a good reputation.


It's being marketed down here for $30/33lbs. Right now it is on sale for $25/33lbs. The regular price is about what I pay for my Purina ($36/37.5lbs), so if it stays that cheap I may have to try it out. Worry about too high of a fat food with my older girl, but she's handling the 20% very well, so...meh.

I'm more worried about the wheat in it than the corn. Both mine do just fine with corn inclusive, but Cynder may have had issues with wheat in the past.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

6 of my dogs are on Prey Model Raw (2 shar-pei, 2 chihuahuas, 1 doberman puppy, and 1 beagle/italian greyhound mix), and my beagle is on kibble and canned. I rotate between Merrick Grain Free, Wellness Core, Earthborn Holistics. Right now I have her on Go! but its a one time thing as I bought a bag while traveling for her.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Kyle071785 said:


> Jax has been on Acana Pacifica for the past 3 months. Starting up another 30lb bag soon then will likely transition him onto a different flavour (likely Lamb and Apple) for a period of time to change things up. as long as he stays away from poultry and grains his system works well.
> 
> Add on 1-2 sardines as a topper with some probiotics to his morning meal.
> Toss 1 tbsp of pumpkin onto his nightly meal.
> ...


Just to add to an earlier post I made, We've finished up that last 30lb bag of the Pacifica flavour from Acana and have moved Jax over to the Lamb. He loves it as much as the fish.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

the majority of their diet is dry food but I rotate all kinds of brands: Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Merrick, Fromm, Solid Gold, Dr.Tims, 4 Health, ... I buy whatever i can get on sale or have a coupon. Every now and then they get a raw meal or some canned food.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am feeding Merrick's grain free line because its a food all 4 of our dogs can eat, and they all do well on it. I make my own "wet" food for her.


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally found a food that hunter does well on! Proplan selects sensitive skin and stomach! It's got no corn, although he's never been fed corn, he now has solid poops and no goopy eyes. He's also super soft! I know a lot of people don't like proplan, but it's working for us.


----------



## Lecky (Nov 27, 2014)

Holistic Select Grain Free (the guy at Hollywood feed recommended it). They seem to tolerate it okay. I'm interested in Blue Buffalo Wilderness Grain Free Puppy food for new pups and Acana Grain Free for older dogs as well as the Addiction Canned dog food to mix with the dry kibble for the seniors. I can tell they (senior doggies) are struggling with the kibble so I just add a spoonful and mix it really well.

I am DONE with Iams, it makes my dog's breath smell like fish and no it's not her anal glands.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Echo, PWD, still on Fromm Salmon Tunalini. Doing awesome, don't feel like messing with it by rotating, causes problems every time.

Jack, mini poodle and Darby, bichon, are on Natural Balance potato/duck (with the canned version) because of Jack's colitis and Darby's constant itching. Both are 90% better after 2 weeks on the food.

Cookie, chihuahua, is on canned Natural Balance chicken/sweet potato. Her digestion is much better. 

Big fan of SIMPLE foods.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It sucks having a grain sensitive old dog at home, because ( know this sounds bad LOL) but if it werent for him, I could (technically, I wouldnt, but i could) feed any old thing and the other three at home would do fine. Even Josefina, since she matured, doesnt need such a high calorie/protein food anymore.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> My guys are partial raw/partial kibble. Every night they get some sort of meat with their kibble, fish oil, and vitamin E. At night, I also add enough water to cover the kibble.
> Once or twice a week, they get a raw egg, with their morning feeding.
> They rotate between grain free Farmina, and grain free Annamaet kibble.


Since I posted this, I've added GF Merrick (currently working through a bag of the buffalo formula), and Orijen (working on a bag of Regional Red) for kibble. They've also been getting some Greek Plain yogurt, turmeric (seems to be helping with allergies), and canned food (Merrick 96%). The rest of the above post has stayed the same.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont do the buffalo Merrick one because its mostly chicken if you really look at it LOL, that and the fish (because none of mine will eat fish) are the only ones I skip.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I know that but I didn't have a choice,lol I ran out of Farmina (Boss got into it), and an order from chewy.com wouldn't have been here in time. I had to grab something from Tractor Supply, and all they had left was puppy food, chicken formula, and the buffalo formula. I thought I picked the best out of the choices,lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Yeah, I know that but I didn't have a choice,lol I ran out of Farmina (Boss got into it), and an order from chewy.com wouldn't have been here in time. I had to grab something from Tractor Supply, and all they had left was puppy food, chicken formula, and the buffalo formula. I thought I picked the best out of the choices,lol


Boy dont I know how that feels LOL


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


Curious if you've tried NutriSource?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


You won't get any flack from me, Jack was on Purina Beyond for several months until he became intolerant to it (I think it's the rice/barley). 
No sense in messing up tummies and causing worse problems.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


Won't catch flack from me... I quite like a few of their formulas...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


Josefina was on purina when she came to us and was doing terribly on it, I switched as soon as the small bag they sent us home with ran out.

But if he is doing well on it, I say the pros outweigh the cons. A lot of people dont like Merrick (the food I feed) but its one of the only brands that all of the dogs do well on, its reasonably priced, easily found etc ... so I get where you are coming from.


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

I have read that Innova is very good, has anyone had success (or failure) with this brand?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> So I'm pretty much set on keeping Hank on Purina. I know that's a dirty word around here but it is the ONLY thing I can find that works for his stomach.


Nothing bad from me either. It it works, it works. lol I think it really just comes down to what your dog does well on. I would feed a few of their formulas if my dogs did better on that then anything else. 


Jasper is eating 4Health GF 
Mason is eating 4Health Puppy

4health is the only food that my boys do well on. I can't move Jasper because of allergies and a SUPER sensitive tummy. And Mason starts having diarrhea and puking on any and all over foods.


----------



## NewLabDoodle (Jun 20, 2011)

I went a little overboard trying various kibbles. Would love to do raw, but don't have the time or money. Before I knew anything about dog food, we knew food is important, and bought the "top of the line" at Petsmart (oxymoron, I know), which was Blue Buffalo (turns out actually a good food without corn, wheat or by-products, etc). 

Then after the first year, started doing more research, and started trying more "high-end" grain-free stuff, that most of which he did great on. Orijen, Acana, Nature's Variety, Blue Buff Wilderness, Fromm, Earthborn Holistic, etc. 

Thus, current rotation consists of what he liked most and did great on: 
Orijen Six Fish (only when it's on sale), 
Blue Buffalo Wilderness duck & salmon, 
Fromm Classic (also great to mix with Orijen for great overall value, yea it has rice and oats, but Rufus does great on it).
Sometimes will do Earthborn Holistic coastal - it's a good value under $2/lb, and seems good quality.

Tried Taste of the Wild and he was allergic to that food for some reason, got really bad itching and ear infections. As soon as I switched that out, itching gone! Tried Wellness and he barely ate it.

When we can, we top with Ziwipeak or good quality canned food on sale. Sometimes will splurge on Stella Chewy or Primal dehydrated raw as topper.


----------



## cellardoor (Nov 30, 2014)

Chalo has eaten 4Health, Taste of the Wild, and Purina ProPlan, and I honestly haven't noticed a big difference for him between the three. (Other than some tummy issues with TOTW.) If anything I think his coat seems softest and shiniest on ProPlan, but that could just be my perception.

I am _really_ curious about trying raw with him at some point, but I just haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy is on the fish formula of Taste of the Wild. Of everything we've tried, she does the best on TotW. 

I would like to feed raw someday, but I do not currently have the time, money, or storage space.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I feed a huge variety in my puppy's diet. She gets Horizon Legacy kibble, a variety of Castor & Pollux Organix canned food, Trippett (green tripe) canned, and mostly home cooked food (variety of meat and fish, veggies, fruit, yogurt, Kefir, cottage cheese, etc). She tolerates variety VERY well. She also will get dehydrated raw (Stella & Chewys, Honest Kitchen, or I And Love You) several times a week, and I am hoping to start adding some true raw food when I feel more comfortable.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

We were feeding taste of the wild but I wanted to switch. We are now feeding Merrick. He loves it and its very healthy, no recalls, all made in USA. Its the only dry food he likes enough to eat alone. I usually had to have it mixed with canned food. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/before-grain-dog-food-dry/


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

I feed raw and Fromm gold.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm currently feeding malcom "natural balance salmon and sweet potato LID" otis and peach are on "cannidae PURE grain free bison"


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Echo is still on Fromm Salmon Tunalini. She loves it and her digestion is the best it's ever been on it (has a long history of goopy poo). 
My chihuahua, Cookie, is now back on the same, but it's ground to a powder and water added to make a gruel for her megaesophagus and retrograde aspiration issues. She's feeling the best vs. eating canned- she could still rapidly eat large chunks of canned food and aspirate it right up into her nasal cavity and then spend hours snorting and sneezing trying to clear her sinuses. With the ground kibble with water- very little to none of that happening, plus she's forced to eat a lot more slowly. Working well. 

Darby and Jack are on Natural Balance potato/duck dry, and then all dogs (except cookie) get some canned Natural Balance fish/potato, duck/potato, or chicken/potato. 

Though I think I may stop the cans once gone and go back to cooking crock pot toppers to mix with the kibble. It's easy and I feel like they are getting healthier food with even a little bit of real food that I make. 

I may have arrived at a point where I"m not worrying about rotation anymore, because it causes such trouble with 3 out of 4 of my dogs.


----------



## missy_the_maltese (Nov 28, 2014)

i feed blue buffalo puppy and nutro puppy (i alternate by day or so) and give kibble as a snack in between. (i dont know the brand :/ )


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

InkedMarie said:


> Curious if you've tried NutriSource?


I have not. Right now he is on Purina Sport 30/20 with some raw supplements. He got 2 meals of Wellness last week and it just wrecked him. He eats Purina Sport ok and Purina Sensitive Skin and Stomach ok. Not really sure what his specific intolerances are but it's terrible if he gets Acana, Wellness, Fromm, etc. (basically all the stuff the paps do fine on)


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

I feed my dog Naturla Balance Fat Dogs. He was a bit overweight and this food really helped him lose weight.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

She's on 4health puppy right now, after being on science diet when I got her, and then going to Iams, and then Blue Wilderness Red meat, all the (large breed) puppy versions. She turned a year old yesterday (my Christmas baby!) and so I'm debating moving her to adult food when this bag runs out. I'm thinking Annamaet Extra since it's pretty comparable to blue buffalo, price wise, which is my limit. But I might stick with 4health, but the adult kind, since it's cheaper.

I also occasionally share my snacks with her - fruit, yogurt, cheese, a bit of hot dog for training purposes because she loves it


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

When getting my puppy I was looking for something good but wouldn't break the bank either. Ones like Wilderness are to costly for me and sorry but some are not all that they are cracked up to be (not sure about that brand). SO I talked with my neighbor and she turned me onto Kirkland. It's only at Costco. 

Don't buy any with meal or meal by product within the first few ingredients. Kirkland's doesn't at all and is priced very nicely for those on a budget. Adult had different flavors for a change up.

If I can't get to Costco but need to some then I'll go with Call of the Wild. Small bag to mix with what is left. She liked that just fine. 

The shelter feed her Diamond Natural puppy. Make sure it's Natural because the others have meal by product.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

It's OK to feed a named meat meal - chicken meal or salmon meal ... most people say to avoid generic terms - poultry meal or meat meal. Most people do try to stay away from by-products and by-product meals but I have read on line that they can be OK to feed. I think it's been mentioned here that the Kirkland food is manufactured by Diamond, so depending on how someone feels about Diamond will dictate if they would be comfortable feeding Kirkland (and the fact you need to be able to get into Costco). 4Health grain inclusive at Tractor Supply is made by Diamond as well, I was feeding Zoey it a while back.


----------

